# Teich abdichten aber wie?



## Hikari-Alex (30. Okt. 2007)

Hallo, heute stell ich euch mein großes Problem vor, ich möchte den Kleinsten meinen drei KOI Teiche abdichten bzw. dauerhaft beschichten, da er irgenwo leckt,  aber mit was.

Der Teich wurde letztes Jahr gebaut, er beeinhaltet ca. 10m3 ist am tiefsten Teil 1,3m tief, in der Flachwasserzone ca. 0,40m tief. Er ist (leider) ziemlich unförmig mit vielen Ecken und Kanten, wo ich nicht weiß was ich machen soll, Folie einpassen oder mit Teichfarbe streichen, ich würde eigentlich die günstigere Variante mit PVC Folie 0,8mm nehmen, leider weiß ich nicht, wie ich die Ecken verkleben soll, kann mir da vielleicht jemand helfen, bzw. Tipps geben, wäre echt total dankbar dafür.

Hier ein paar Bilder, sind leider nicht die Besten, aber die anderen helfen nichts.

 
Rohbau, im letzten Jahr, dort wo die Matten liegen ist jetzt eine 15cm dicke Betonplatte

 

 
So sah der Teich diesen Sommer aus, im Moment ist er entlehrt, und die Fischchen in der Innenhälterung.

 
Ansicht Flachwasserzone


----------



## geecebird (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teich abdichten aber wie?*

Hi Alex,

schau mal hier rein:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6487/?q=laminieren


----------



## Gartenträumer (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teich abdichten aber wie?*

Hi Alex 
Es gibt seit einiger zeit flüssige Teichflolie zu kaufen, ich selbst habe damit noch nicht gearbeitet es soll aber eine prima Sache sein.
Schau doch mal hier nach.
MfG
Jürgen


----------



## chr1z (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teich abdichten aber wie?*

greif zu impemax flüssigfolie.. mind 3x streichen.

gruss chris


----------



## sister_in_act (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teich abdichten aber wie?*

hallo ihr

da hab ich auch eine frage...
ich habe meinen bachlauf mit alter folie aus dem vorherigen teich gemacht und   mit der neuen verbunden.
zuerst mit "heissner"  folienkleber , d.h. da kommt ein ca 6 cm breiter klebe streifen drauf und wird dann gepreßt nach erwärmen.
dann verlor der teich wasser und wir haben das wieder abgefriemelt und gereinigt ,-dann mit flüssigem kleber von "Ubbrink" neu geklebt.
ich merke immer noch wasserverlust und dies kann die einzige stelle sein mE , die undicht ist.

wäre für diesen zweck die flüssigfolie eine möglichkeit?

gruß ulla


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teich abdichten aber wie?*

hallo


dichtschlämme ist am einfachsten--billigsten--und hält bei mir seit ca.4 jahre dicht  auch meine filterkammern sind damit abgedichtet.

25kg--26,-euro beim praktiker oder hagebaumarkt.

die flüssigteichfolie ist von der zusammensetzung das gleiche wie silolack  kostet aber das dreifache


----------



## sister_in_act (30. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teich abdichten aber wie?*

huhu german lobo

kann man die auf jedem untergrund--sprich folie , aufbringen?

gruß ulla


----------



## Hikari-Alex (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teich abdichten aber wie?*

Hallo, erstmal Danke für die Antworten, der Teich wurde bereits 3mal mit Dichtschlämme verputzt und gestrichen, anschließend mit schwarzer Innertol Wasserbeckenfarbe gestrichen 3x. Irgendwo ist ein Leck, und die Farbe brökelt nach einem halben Jahr auch schon wieder runter.


----------



## Hikari-Alex (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teich abdichten aber wie?*



			
				sister_in_act schrieb:
			
		

> huhu german lobo
> 
> kann man die auf jedem untergrund--sprich folie , aufbringen?
> 
> gruß ulla


Hallo, Flüssigfolie ist ein Lack, hält also nie und nimmer auf Folie.


----------



## Hikari-Alex (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teich abdichten aber wie?*



			
				Gartenträumer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Alex
> Es gibt seit einiger zeit flüssige Teichflolie zu kaufen, ich selbst habe damit noch nicht gearbeitet es soll aber eine prima Sache sein.
> Schau doch mal hier nach.
> MfG
> Jürgen



Diese Flüssigfolie ist preislich nicht relevant. Kostet bei 3maligen Anstrich etwa das 3-4 fache einer 1mm Folie.

MfG Alex


----------



## Eugen (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teich abdichten aber wie?*

Hallo Alex,

ich habe vor ca. 6 Wochen mit Silolack gearbeitet.
Ist wunderbar zu verarbeiten,wenn man ihn ohne direkte Sonneneinstrahlung aufbringt.(sonst gibt es Blasen) Der Untergrund muss allerdings sauber und "rauh" sein.
30 kg haben mich 39.- gekostet (Raiffeisen) und reichen bei 3maligen Anstrich für ca. 30-35 qm.
Über die dauerhafte Dichtigkeit und Frostbeständigkeit kann ich noch keine Aussage machen, dazu muß ich erst mal einen Winter abwarten.
Ein mir bekannter Landwirt streicht sein Silo allerdings alle 5-6 Jahre.


----------



## WERNER 02 (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teich abdichten aber wie?*

Hi Ulla
Also Dichtschlämme kannste vergessen, das hält dir nie und nimmer auf Folie.
Silolack ebenso, der kann dir Haarrisse abdichten, aber auch mehr nicht. Hält zudem nicht auf Folie. 
Flüssigfolie wird dir auf Dauer ebenso wenig Freude bereiten. Denn wenn der Untergrund nur etwas arbeitet, dann reißt auch diese ,früher oder später, unter Garantie. Sie ist auch vorwiegend für feste also starre Untergründe vorgesehen.
Du wirst nicht umhin kommen anzustückeln, bzw. nochmals abzukleben.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## sister_in_act (31. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Teich abdichten aber wie?*

hmm das hab ich fast befürchtet  

naja, für dieses jahr ists eh gelaufen.der bachlauf ist ohnehin nicht fertig eben aus dem grund und das Biotop/ pflanzenfilter soll kommendes jahr auch nochmal verbessert werden.dann lohnt sichs ja 

aberdanke für die info 

gruß ulla


----------



## Annett (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Teich abdichten aber wie?*

Hallo Ulla.

Bei Deiner Klebeaktion kommt es darauf an, was für Folie Du verbaut hast (Teich + Bachlauf).

Für eine dauerhafte Verbindung sollte sie möglichst aus dem gleichen Material bestehen.
PVC-Folie reinigt man am Besten mit Aceton und klebt sie dann mit einem Quellschweißmittel. (Genug Material für die Überlappung einplanen!)
Wir haben entstandene Falten nochmals vorsichtig aufgetrennt, geklebt und dann noch extra einen Flicken draufgesetzt.
Die 8m lange Naht hält seit August 2003. Toitoitoi!


----------



## Hikari-Alex (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Teich abdichten aber wie?*

Hallo, ich habe den Teich letztes bzw. auch dieses Jahr mit Teichlack gestrichen, ist eigentlich das gleich wie Silolack oder???
Normal müsste es das sein, zumindest von der Konsistenz und der Zusammensetztung.


----------



## sister_in_act (1. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Teich abdichten aber wie?*

hallo Annett

der bachlauf und das  biotop haben die alte folie vom ersten teich bekommen und im  großen teich hab ich dann neue gekauft.gleiches material  ists aber wie gesagt ,-die eine folie hat schon paar jahre auf dem buckel.
wurde auch gute gereinigt und erwärmt vor der kleberei, mein GöGa ist da pingelig,-aber  schon die ersten klebestreifen von heissner waren  leck kurz danach. die mußten dann mühsam abgefriemelt werden weil darauf keine folie  gehaftet hätte.also wieder alles gereinigt und dann den kleber von ubbrink und  übergelappt  geklebt. wieder undicht.

ich werf nächstes jahr die alte folie weg und bau biotop/pflanzenfilter um.
ärger mich sowieso dauernd weil ich da keinen skimmer drinhab und die krüppelakazie  millionenen blättchen  reinwirft.außerdem hab ich auch nicht wirklich gut gearbeitet als ich den wasserfall angelegt hab. die strömung ist nicht wie gedacht und arbeitet immer in eine ecke.vielleicht kann ichs mal fotografieren und einstellen ums besser zu zeigen.
für dieses jahr ist sowieso der käse gegessen.man will ja doch wenigstens jedes jahr am teich malochen.... 

gruß ulla


----------

